#ubuntu-for-all 2011-05-09
<thewalln> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha thewalln
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-05-10
<MrChrisDruif> I'm offline, see y'all tomorrow :) Aloha!
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-05-11
<MrChrisDruif> And I'm off again. See y'all soon (about 30 mins or so). Aloha!
<leoquant> AlanBell, is: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology/view/head:/doc/Manual.txt the best howt to to learn meetingology?
<leoquant> i thought you had your own wiki/other place with relevant info reg. meetingology.
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-05-14
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-05-15
<mb543> hello
<mb543> I am pretty new to using irc
<mb543> bet you couldn't tell...lol
<mb543> later all
<IdleOne> welcome and later :)
